# Anyone try these sauces and rubs from PETA?



## zippy12 (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## crazymoon (Sep 1, 2018)

Z12, LOL I'm surprised the wingnut PETA group doesn't sue them !


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 1, 2018)

Someones head is going to pop over those.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 1, 2018)

Haven't seen these yet.  But they'd be a great addition to the spice rack.
Unfortunately everybody I know is a carnivor so setting them out would be wasted.
Gary


----------



## kruizer (Sep 1, 2018)

I am incensed over this. I belong to PETA (PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS) I am going to sue on the basis of infringement. Ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Smkryng (Sep 1, 2018)

Lol that’s great! If you want any I’d stock up before they pull it due to lawsuits though.


----------

